# Did you?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Spot Vin Diesel whilst walking around Cairo>


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Spot Vin Diesel whilst walking around Cairo>


lol I saw the thread title and thought "another earthquake?" 

I did not spot Ostaz Vin, unfortunately


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> lol I saw the thread title and thought "another earthquake?"
> 
> I did not spot Ostaz Vin, unfortunately




Well he is here, maybe at my house supping tea or maybe not


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well he is here, maybe at my house supping tea or maybe not


what??? at your house?  and you are still logged in :ranger:


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I wouldn't be able to type let alone talk if he was at my house!!!

(Maybe he could move some of my boxes to my new house? D'ya think?)


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparently it all started with this photo, but is this the real Vin or some local Ibrahim 

Twitpic - Share photos and videos on Twitter


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

or was it this? Not sure if this is old or not. doesnt say..
Dr. Hawass and Vin Diesel | drhawass.com - Zahi Hawass


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

aykalam said:


> Apparently it all started with this photo, but is this the real Vin or some local Ibrahim
> 
> Twitpic - Share photos and videos on Twitter



This one definitely looks like Mohammed Diesel to me.... not sure about the other pic, though!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> This one definitely looks like Mohammed Diesel to me.... not sure about the other pic, though!!!


Just sometimes (often) you lot worry me - I have no idea what you are talking about:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

According to his official blog of which I am a member  he is in Egypt


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> According to his official blog of which I am a member  he is in Egypt


Vin Diesel, hey? Mnnn that does tell us a lot about you, he,he


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Vin Diesel, hey? Mnnn that does tell us a lot about you, he,he




I don't have much pleasure in my life


----------

